# A few walleye cranks my friend painted for me



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

I think I like the bandit on the far right the best


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree with you, but they are all awesome looking cranks. good luck with all of them.
sherman


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

They all look good let us know what colors the walleye liked.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Petermkerling said:


> View attachment 209967
> 
> I think I like the bandit on the far right the best


They all look good let us know what colors the walleye liked.
you had planty testing time.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry forgot about this post. 
The bandit on the far left and far right got some water time and produced. The 2 in the middle are dhj's and this year I didn't get any bites on dhj's so those 2 never saw water. Bandits and reefs were best this yer for me; last year I had some days where the dhj's killed it . But not this year..?...


----------

